# Basic Supplies/Items for Beginners



## AJ S. (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello everyone! Was just wondering  what your beginner supplies/items checklist would look like?

Ex:
-Water buckets
-Food troughs
-Minerals
-Hoof clippers
-Shears
-etc.
Thank you all so much, you are very kind and I am happy to be a part of BYH and Happy New Year!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey AJ, good to see you back! Sure would be great to see some pics of your herd (blatant hint there huh?) 

If you check the birthing threads (goats mostly but sheep as well) there have been lots of posts regarding what should be in the basic birthing supply chest. As for the "to start" category; food (hay, feed/grain, supplements like minerals-make sure they are for sheep, not goats. copper is an issue),water, buckets or something to hold hay/feed/water/grains/minerals, shelter (not as important for most sheep as they don't seem to be scared of getting wet like goats, but still nice for them in really bad weather), good fencing. Hoof trimmers will be needed down the line, as will clippers if you have wool sheep and will be shearing them yourself.

I'll tag a few sheeple @Sheepshape @purplequeenvt @SheepGirl @mysunwolf and there are a whole lot of others...


----------



## AJ S. (Jan 4, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Hey AJ, good to see you back! Sure would be great to see some pics of your herd (blatant hint there huh?)
> 
> If you check the birthing threads (goats mostly but sheep as well) there have been lots of posts regarding what should be in the basic birthing supply chest. As for the "to start" category; food (hay, feed/grain, supplements like minerals-make sure they are for sheep, not goats. copper is an issue),water, buckets or something to hold hay/feed/water/grains/minerals, shelter (not as important for most sheep as they don't seem to be scared of getting wet like goats, but still nice for them in really bad weather), good fencing. Hoof trimmers will be needed down the line, as will clippers if you have wool sheep and will be shearing them yourself.
> 
> I'll tag a few sheeple @Sheepshape @purplequeenvt @SheepGirl @mysunwolf and there are a whole lot of others...


Sorry forgot to mention this, my "herd" (if you can call it that) will be coming march along with a new llama! Thanks for the info @Latestarter


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome! Mine will be "arriving" this spring/summer as well. I'm sure I'm as anxious/ready as you are  Saw the sheep in your avatar so thought you already had them/some.


----------



## AJ S. (Jan 4, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Awesome! Mine will be "arriving" this spring/summer as well. I'm sure I'm as anxious/ready as you are  Saw the sheep in your avatar so thought you already had them/some.


That was a shot of another sheep I don't own.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 4, 2017)

AJ S. said:


> Hello everyone! Was just wondering  what your beginner supplies/items checklist would look like?
> 
> Ex:
> -Water buckets
> ...



I like the black plastic Rubbermaid 50 gallon tanks that you can find at TSC or most other feed stores. Unless you have really small sheep, the height on those tanks is good. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...foam-stock-tanks-50-gal-capacity?cm_vc=-10005

Hay racks/feeders are a good idea. Feeding hay directly off the ground can cause issues with parasites and there will be more hay wasted. 

For grain, I like shallow rubber pans. Easy to clean and hard to kill. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/fortex-round-feeder-3-gal-capacity-black

I'd recommend getting a decent pair of handshears for crutching ewes prior to lambing, trimming up poopy butts, etc.... If you are up for it, you can also shear your flock by hand. While most of our flock is sheared with electric shears, I usually shear my handful of Shetlands with handshears. I'd hold off on purchasing electric shears until you are more experienced. 

Premier 1 Sheep Supply (https://www.premier1supplies.com/sheep/species.php) is a good place to go for hoof clippers, handshears, lambing supplies, some medications (like wormers) and more. 

Pipestone (http://www.pipevet.com) is another good source for medical supplies/medications. They also have some good mineral mixes.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 4, 2017)

AJ S. said:


> Sorry forgot to mention this, my "herd" (if you can call it that) will be coming march along with a new llama! Thanks for the info @Latestarter



Tell us about your flock-to-be! How many, what breed, etc.....


----------



## AJ S. (Jan 4, 2017)

purplequeenvt said:


> Tell us about your flock-to-be! How many, what breed, etc.....


My flock-to-be: 2-3 Gotland ewes, there is a guy up in Lebanon, Oregon that has a couple that I will be buying. Plus a 2 year old llama from a guy out from Grants Pass, Oregon, I will be looking for more details on the llama but the Gotland's are from a reputable breeder that I trust and I will check the sheep myself. I have been doing research for about 2 years now, slowly broadening my knowledge of Gotland sheep and sheep in general. I would love some tips on what to look out for when checking the sheep, and how to get the test results from the breeder. I am not that picky about pure breeds so I am looking for 55-75% Gotland. I am in the process of building a shelter and putting up fencing. We do have coyotes, a fox and very rarely a bear so that is why I am getting the llama. Other than that I don't have any other animals.Thanks for the advice and the links!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 6, 2017)

Enjoy your sheep when you get them! I'd love a llama, but they're big and can be really grumpy to say the least.

It's worthwhile going to a reputable breeder for sheep and also to have at least one or two of them blood tested for diseases such as Johne's. Whatever sheep you get make sure that they aren't knock kneed or bow legged, don't have under or over bite and have a nice even lump-free udder if ewes (or symmetrical lump-free testicles if rams). Check the fleece is in good condition and there aren't bald patches or 'scratch' patches (indicating lice, scab etc). Check that the cloves of the hoof are even.

Good luck with your purchases.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 6, 2017)

I wonder if that's the guy that someone I know in VT got her Gotlands from. If so, they are nice sheep! 

Llamas tend to be way less grumpy/whiney IMO than alpacas.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe it's just the llamas over here, purplequeenvt. They have had so far to travel to get here and they have so much rain to cope with that it affects them them that way  (or maybe it was that when I was young I got lost on a walk and ended up in what must have been the only llama field in the country.....trampling, spitting and huge!) 

I'm thinking of getting a few alpacas when I've perfected my spitting technique, but don't know how  if it's any easier it is to 'throw' a grumpy alpaca than a grumpy ram.....more neck to hang on to, though.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 7, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Maybe it's just the llamas over here, purplequeenvt. They have had so far to travel to get here and they have so much rain to cope with that it affects them them that way  (or maybe it was that when I was young I got lost on a walk and ended up in what must have been the only llama field in the country.....trampling, spitting and huge!)
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a few alpacas when I've perfected my spitting technique, but don't know how  if it's any easier it is to 'throw' a grumpy alpaca than a grumpy ram.....more neck to hang on to, though.



A grumpy alpaca is way different than a grumpy ram. Unless you buy insane alpacas/llamas, they won't be trying to attack you. "Grumpy" just means that they aren't happy about handling and may kick or spit. Your normal, well adjusted animal is not going to randomly walk up to you and spit in your face.


----------

